
Wernher von Braun on how to reach the Moon (1955) [video] - feral
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXIDFx74aSY
======
mimixco
This video is notable for a couple of reasons. First, it was produced by Walt
Disney. Second, it features a prominent Nazi scientist.

That scientist, von Braun, was the principle designer behind the Nazi's rocket
program. He was relieved of his duties in the US space program when he started
saying that man couldn't reach the moon in one jump using the style of rockets
he had invented, the Saturn type which was the basis of all the Apollo
missions.

Interesting.

